# anubias ID



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

hi all,

i just got 4 new anubias plants, but they are unlabled, the 1st two pics (2/4 plants) look like anubis nana petite. The others im not sure, but i can tell you they are very big, all of them, also the nana petite isn't small, plus all rhizoms are very thick, but I know they were cut from bigger plants. 

also, I know I want the nana petite on my DW, but the others are quiet big, as you can see, where do you suggest to put them? 

Thanks


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

anyone???


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

the genus sp. is Anubias barteri for all, as far as the variety of each, its too hard to tell without something recognizable in the photo for size reference (e.g. coke can).


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

i can tell you the leaf sizes, 

the 1st two pics: leaf size is about 1cm to 1 inch 

the other 2 plants both have leaves between 3 inch to 4 inch.

if anything more is needed ill post it, theyare already planted, so another pic wont be easy with a coke or something like that.


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

The first one might be either anubias petite or nana. I'm not sure about the others.


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

yes, that was my guess too, thanks for confirming it 
about the others i have no clue, couldn't find in the web.


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

anyone, even a guess?

i really need the ID for it...


----------

